# Chocolate Wine?



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

So I have too much chocolate from Halloween... I am going to try an experiment to see what sort of results I can get from a chocolate wine. I'm thinking I should melt the small (Aero) bars into a pot of sugar and water, with a bit of citrus to break down the sugar. Possibly add some cocoa powder as well. Maybe a can of white grape concentrate.

Has anyone here ever tried such a thing? I couldn't find any recipes on the internet, so that leads me to believe it might not be such a great idea. lol


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 25, 2011)

Throw some strawberries in there and you're on your way to Wade's Chocolate Strawberry Port.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 25, 2011)

That sounds good


----------



## saramc (Dec 8, 2011)

*will take quite a while using solid chocolate*

Just using unsweetened cocoa powder alone you should anticipate 9 months to one year for the oils to break down properly. Using a solid chocolate form that you melt down, you are dealing with fatty solids...you can use them but be prepared for waiting well beyond the year mark, closer to two. It can be done, just don't expect something quick.

Aero bars---love those things, almost impossible to get here in the US. 

Have fun,
Sara


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 9, 2011)

Find cocoa nibs. Best to start from the beginning with the closest to raw ingredient. We made chocolate liquor once using vodka, then added some to various wines. Wow that stuff was good. We added it to strawberry, blackberry, blackberry-merlot, raspberry, raspberry-merlot, pecan and others in just a few bottles before bottling. I would suggest trying that so you can spread the love. lol


----------



## saramc (Dec 10, 2011)

*cocoa nib liqueur*

Can you share your notes about making the cocoa nib liqueur....what proportion of nibs to vodka and how long do you need to let everything steep?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 10, 2011)

If you did it that way wouldnt you be letting loose a lot of milk proteins from the chocolate, you would probably need to fine it to get it to clear. I added some chocolate syrup to one wine and then read the label carefully after it wouldnt clear and it was made with milkchocolate. A little superKleer did the job clearing it up in a few hours. Just something to think about.

Crackedcork


----------



## dsoares1831 (Feb 3, 2012)

LJ, how are you making out with your chocolate wine?


----------

